# What drugs have you tried?



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

AdroElectro said:


> Crack is far more addictive than cocaine. It's the same thing sure, but smoking it gives you a much quicker and more intense high, also resulting in a more intense low, which causes increased cravings compared to cocaine.
> 
> Mobile Site Preview


You can smoke and inject cocaine as well.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Just weed and ecstasy really.


----------



## Lord Necro (Jun 15, 2014)

In terms of drugs that get you "high", the following:

Cannabis (most common), Ethanol/Alcohol, Codeine, Hydrocodone, Oxycodone, Dextromethorphan, Diphenhydramine (not pleasant, I don't recommend it), Lorazepam, Clonazaepam, Alprazolam, Caffeine (also not pleasant in really high doses).

I refuse to try the following: Meth, Cocaine/Crack Cocaine, Heroin

Drugs I'd like to experiment with: Psilocybin, LSD, DMT, maybe MDMA.
Finding most psychedelics in their pure form these days is a challenge, to say the least.

That being stated; don't do drugs, kids. Wait until you're an adult and somewhat responsible. I also do not recommend them if you tend to have a reckless and/or addictive personality. Because unless it's something mild like cannabis, most substances only lead to trouble.


----------



## Monty (Jul 12, 2011)

None... I've only ever had prescribed medications


----------



## isamanthax (Mar 22, 2016)

nonnne ever


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

Ritalin, so called ADD medication, no way I'm using _that_ again.


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

Edison said:


> Ritalin, so called ADD medication, no way I'm using _that_ again.


Why not?


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

AdroElectro said:


> Why not?


I distrust chemical medication. If not short term, long term it will damage me, is my belief.

And after a few years using it, the body is addicted to that stuff. That I find horrifying especially when thinking of children being filled with that stuff, just because it's being told they got some kind of disorder. Disorder my ass. Sure, they got problems, but they _aren't_ a problem.

Instead of dealing with what causes the problems, people take (harmful) meds to fight the symptons. Sure, I understand the desire to solve the problems this easily, but it's not the best way. It's complex, but possible, to better life without chemical stuff.

When living in an unhealthy situation, I can't expect healthy behavior. And when the unhealthy situation was during the childhood, it sticks... trauma... do something with that. Often it's a mix of trauma and highly sensitivy (which causes feeling misunderstood and such), I think, which leads to so called ADD symptons.


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

Wow, nicotine and alcohol didn't even make the list, huh? Well and here I thought that I was living on the edge back in my 20s...
Quit both. No other drugs for me, unless chocolate realated or caffeine (which really doesn't affect me all that much, tbh).


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

TheProphetLaLa said:


> Weed and DMT. Didn't like either. Might even go as far as to say I hated them both. Does Adderall count as a drug for this topic? If it does then thats the only one I enjoyed. I'll end up trying some other ones throughout my life just to say that I did. (Ex: Cocaine, LSD, etc.)


>hating marijuana and DMT 

hahaha oh wow


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

not as many as i would've liked to.

so far i've tried weed, mdma, ritalin (not sure if this counts?), alcohol, and cigarettes.

i've had ample opportunity to try shrooms but the plans either flopped or i didn't feel comfortable trying them while depressed because i'm not finna have a scary trip.

i've read that ritalin is similar to cocaine in its chemical composition and psychological/physical effects (but i've also read studies arguing the contrary so who knows) which made me less interested in trying it but i probably would anyway just to see what it does to my brain.

so i'd like to try cocaine, shrooms, LSD, salvia (which i have hidden in my room somewhere) and maybe DMT but that's a big maybe and the timing would have to be right for all five.


----------



## Jordgubb (Oct 5, 2013)

No drugs for me. Unless, alcohol or caffeine count.


----------



## Lord Necro (Jun 15, 2014)

AllMyFriendsAreDead said:


> No drugs for me. Unless, alcohol or caffeine count.


Ethanol and caffeine are both drugs. Of course they count (especially alcohol); one of the biggest killers, whether it be from a direct result or something that occurred as a result from alcohol intake.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

I don't get the point of drugs and alcohol.


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

a lot. no meth or acid, but a lot.


----------



## Jordgubb (Oct 5, 2013)

Nator said:


> Ethanol and caffeine are both drugs. Of course they count (especially alcohol); one of the biggest killers, whether it be from a direct result or something that occurred as a result from alcohol intake.


So serious....


----------



## confusedasheck (Jan 8, 2016)

You can also eat it, but its not as effective.


----------



## Ageless (Feb 26, 2016)

Just nicotine and caffeine. More "intoxicating" drugs never appealed to me because I want to be productive whenever I can.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Medicines..


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes (Sep 7, 2013)

alcohol, weed, nicotine, LSD, shrooms, cocaine, adderall, ritalin


----------



## marblecloud95 (Aug 12, 2015)

﻿ＶＡＰＯＲＷＡＶＥ ＩＳ ＯＮＥ ＨＥＬＬＵＶＡ ＤＲＵＧ


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Caffeine, alcohol


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

Weed, and I've had tabs before.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

Just weed and I plan on trying kratom soon which is an opiate (I bought it months ago but I suck at time management so I haven't actually gotten around to trying it). And nicotine.

I don't see myself trying much more than that. Any uppers are out because I have an anxiety disorder...I have panic attacks even from drinking coffee. Hallucinogens are out because once again, anxiety, and also my paternal grandfather had schizophrenia and I don't want to risk that gene being activated by hallucinogens, lol. I don't really have any interest in MDMA and also I used to get crazy mood swings and I don't want that to be re-activated from the comedown from those.

Benzos are something I would try in a clinical setting for my anxiety, but they're actually kind of dangerous when it comes to overdosing and withdrawal, not to mention a lot of people black out from them.

So that just leaves opiates. I would like to try them but honestly nowadays everything is being cut with fentanyl and tons of people are overdosing. Even if you get pills sometimes they're literally just fake pills manufactured by a drug cartel to look like the real thing (yeah also there's the whole ethical implication of buying from a cartel, no thanks). However I would try them if I knew where it came from, like if I knew for a fact that it was just someone's old script that they were selling off, or something like that. Until then...at least kratom's still legal in my state for now.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

confusedasheck said:


> You can also eat it, but its not as effective.


Cocaine? Lmao. Yes you could but only an idiot would waste the time and money the idea is to get high quickly, hence snorting/smoking which produce immediate effects. Eating it would take at least 30 minutes, and you wouldn't get nearly as high.


Dont try and school a former addict, people! You will lose, lol.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Chocolate milk is the drug of choice.


----------



## Glassland (Apr 19, 2014)

- *Weed* (Started to screw with my head, so I stopped consuming it for good)

- *Alcohol* (Not my thing really, I drink maybe once or twice a year)

- *Nicotine* (Used to smoke, stopped for good)

- *Caffeine* (Drink my cup or six of coffee every day)

- *MDMA* (Meh, tried it twice)

- *Speed* (Meh, tried it once)

- *Psylocybin* (Pretty cool. Probably my favorite so far. You just feel awesome and happy and have a good time and get enlightened about stuff. Can recommend)


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

All I do now is nicotine and very rarely drink a beer or two, but back in the day I tried...
-Weed
-LSD
-Shrooms
-Cocaine 
-Morphine 
-Opium 
-Pills (vicodin, adderall, ritalin, focalin, and percocet) 

Out of everything I've done the only one I'd give any thought to doing again are psychedelics and that is a long shot.


----------



## puzzled (Mar 15, 2016)

Ordered in terms of preference:

1) Xanax 
2) Adderall
3) Percocet
4) Vicodin 
5) Codeine 
6) Nitrous Oxide 
6) Soma (muscle relaxers) 
7) Nicotine
8) Caffeine 
9) Marijuana 
10) Kava Kava Root
11) Alcohol
12) DXM

Aside from caffeine, I don't do drugs anymore.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

Caffeine, Alcohol, Conte Crayons in primary school.

Only taking caffeine nowadays.


----------



## Devilsfan2326 (Mar 19, 2016)

None. My brain is loony enough and I very much enjoy it. I will have to try it at some point though. You know, _just to know._


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

only weed unless nicotine counts too. Weed really made me scared though...it would make me creative but only in the worst possible ways. I would think of scary possibilities that I would never have had I not been smoking. I would smoke cigs when I was trying to escape, but have stopped now.

oh and alcohol too, from what I have had I like hard liquor best. Don't drink that much tho.


----------



## wickedly (Mar 13, 2016)

Most drugs, ranging from nicotine, to pot to harder drugs like shrooms and LSD.

i would normally do pills, mainly amphetamines

still would like to try heroin and cocaine at one point in my life. and no, not a death wish, just a new experience.


----------



## Mercedene (May 6, 2016)

Paracetamol ?


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

The poll options are not diverse enough at all.

The 'non-opiate pills' category is huge with many varying types of drugs. MDMA and speed are missed out, as is cocaine. No mention of LSD or mushrooms either.

I've tried most of the well-known drugs apart from crack and heroin. I used to go to a lot of raves a few years ago. That's just the way it is over here. My city is known as the student drugs capital of the UK (okay it's 2nd place now but meh). Drugs are quite a big part of the growing up/'student' experience here. I don't think it's a good thing though. Really doesn't help with giving students a good name, and doesn't help with the argument for scrapping tuition fees...

What the British University You Go to Says About Your Drug Taking | VICE | United Kingdom


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

wickedly said:


> Most drugs, ranging from nicotine, to pot to harder drugs like shrooms and LSD.
> 
> i would normally do pills, mainly amphetamines
> 
> still would like to try heroin and cocaine at one point in my life. and no, not a death wish, just a new experience.


Well if you're going to try either of the two I'd suggest cocaine. Heroin is not to be fucked with and unless you already have a tolerance to opiates you'll probably just be throwing up the whole time.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

HAL said:


> The poll options are not diverse enough at all


Yes, we've established that.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Since I know that Pot is not a drug but a herb, I haven't done any of the above. The only drug I did today was him, JOTE :kitteh:


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Beer is fast enough for me. 

Pot. The last time I did I had a PA. Not for me, drugs in general. ^


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

xrx said:


> Well if you're going to try either of the two I'd suggest cocaine. Heroin is not to be fucked with and unless you already have a tolerance to opiates you'll probably just be throwing up the whole time.


What would you suggest to an inexperienced individual who wants the opiate experience, and refuses to try intravenous?


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

AdroElectro said:


> What would you suggest to an inexperienced individual who wants the opiate experience, and refuses to try intravenous?


Uh, take an oxy or vicodin? I mean there is a reason you need a script for opiates... Personally I want to try this:

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mitragyna_speciosa


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

xrx said:


> Uh, take an oxy or vicodin? I mean there is a reason you need a script for opiates... Personally I want to try this:
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mitragyna_speciosa


Hm I will be on the lookout for oxy. I'm pretty sure I was prescribed vicodin or something like it when I got my wisdom teeth pulled. I tried it recreationally a few times and it just felt like a buzz to me. If I wanted a buzz I would just drink. Maybe opiates aren't for me. It seems everyone has their drugs of choice, mine are psychedelics. 5 hits of some good acid is pure perfection.


----------



## starvingautist (Mar 23, 2015)

In terms of the quantity:

Caffeine >>>>> Weed >>>>> Alcohol >> Nicotine > N20 > 1P-LSD > DXM > MDMA > Sertraline > LSD > Psilocybin


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

AdroElectro said:


> Hm I will be on the lookout for oxy. I'm pretty sure I was prescribed vicodin or something like it when I got my wisdom teeth pulled. I tried it recreationally a few times and it just felt like a buzz to me. If I wanted a buzz I would just drink. Maybe opiates aren't for me. It seems everyone has their drugs of choice, mine are psychedelics. 5 hits of some good acid is pure perfection.


Well there ya go just stick to what you know.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Love the question, but I'll leave you guessing.


----------



## _XXX_ (Oct 25, 2014)

Weed & Alcohol.
Only.

Neither anymore.


----------

